# Been Keyed!



## DanDanTHEman (May 19, 2011)

So came out the house this morning and found this greeting me:










So the question is, will multiple layers of touch-up and a wet sand/polish make this look a whole load better?

Do I try and wet sand before I apply any paint?

Don't want to go and get it painted and have it done again before I move.

Thanks in advance.

D


----------



## Hunter (Oct 23, 2010)

Dan mate I feel your pain, sorry I can't give any advice/help with your question, but I will be watching this thread to see if this can be fixed with touchup paint and wet-sanding/ buffing.


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Why ? Why bother keying someone's car ? I just don't get it.

If you're confident with wet-sanding, I'd touch it in first, give it PLENTY of time to dry, THEN wet-sand it back to flatten the finish.

Look at it this way - if it fails to work, what have you lost ? (apart from what the ***** done!!)


----------



## dominic84 (Jan 27, 2007)

If you it polish you'll reduce it's appearance by basically rounding off the corners of the scratch. Because it's down to the metal though it's going to need paint to really get rid of it. A decent touchup, sand and polish will be good.

As Kriminal says you haven't got anything to lose, and at least this could be semi-positive that you can try out/learn a new skill.

Stupid idiots that do this kind of thing though, it's pretty pathetic.


----------



## Superspec (Feb 25, 2011)

I'd like to find them and fey their face. B*******.

Get a touch up kit from paint4u and touch it up. Put a thin colour coat on and leave to dry. Bring it just above level with the clear coat that is included. You can wet sand with 2000/4000 grit papers and then polish out. I have just done all of the stone chips on my bonnet using this method and you'd be hard pressed to find any evidence now...

Good luck whichever way you go.


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

Dan sorry this has happened to you! I just don't see what people get from doing this! I'd be tempted to have a go at it. Hope all goes well for you!


----------



## Chicane (Mar 31, 2011)

Kriminal said:


> * Why ? Why bother keying someone's car ? I just don't get it.
> *
> If you're confident with wet-sanding, I'd touch it in first, give it PLENTY of time to dry, THEN wet-sand it back to flatten the finish.
> 
> Look at it this way - if it fails to work, what have you lost ? (apart from what the ***** done!!)


Well, you're a kriminal you should understand :lol:

on a serious note, i know exactly how the OP feels. theres some lowlife that has a go at all the cars in our area every so often when he feels like it. only god can help him when we get our hands on him :devil:


----------



## DanDanTHEman (May 19, 2011)

Thanks for the replies.

So would you not use any of the clear coat that you get with the touch up kits from the stealers?

I was thinking couple of base, then couple of clear to replicate the original finish, then wet sand....


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

what i would be tempted to do is

Clean the scratch with IPA (get it clean)

wet sand the immediate area with P2000

touch up the scratch with paint building up the layers slowly

once proud flat back with p3000 or a polisher then leave ever so slightly un refined

degrease again

then mask off the area with feather edge masking tape (or 2" tape torn length ways) and "blow over" with a aerosol clear coat such as Upol allow to harden then polish up to a finish

like this






ultimately its going to cost you a respray on the area so for a few quid you have nothing to loose if you make a mess of it you have lost nothing

The  that did it need to be hung :devil:


----------

